#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Media Player in JAVA

## flirtyboy.43

This can be better used as Minor project it is used in JAVA.





  Similar Threads: Video Conferencing Using JAVA Media Framework - Full Project Report & Paper Presentation Troubleshooting Tips of Adobe Flash Player Mobile car stereo player designing media player pleae help its urgent ...i want a project with source code on video conferencing using java media framework..

----------


## lokendrarocks

where's the source code dude.......

----------


## peehu shrma

plz.....send the source code

----------


## anujcoder

plz send me the source code of media player in java..... on anujagrawal.glaitm[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## kaushalydv

plz send the source code on my id kaushalydv[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com pls bro.

---------- Post added at 05:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 AM ----------

plz send the source code on my id kaushalydv[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com pls bro.http://www.faadooengineers.com/image...-new/(bow).gif

----------


## anutri000

fv klsc kv  cbdbfv  bjdfghfbghd vbhjvfbah jhvbdhyuebgyube

----------


## Tamanna Chanana

can i get the source code please

----------

